# Solved: DVD Stops Playing After a Few Minutes



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a Panasonic DVD-R connected to my DVR cable box. I record movies onto DVD from the cable box, finalize them, then play them on my computer. I use DVD-R discs. Some of them stop playing after a few minutes, they just freeze. These discs play ok on my other computer so it's not the discs.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Harold


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does it only happen on that one computer with burned discs or also with commercially made DVD movie discs?

Could it be that some Windows screen saver, sleep mode or hibernate mode is trying to kick in after so many minutes of no mouse or keyboard activity?

Any chance you can try different player software?


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Chuck, thanks for the suggestions. I've tried a different player, no go. It's not a screen saver or any of that, I tried disabling them.

Something weird is going on. When I open the Video_TS file on these burned dvd's in Explorer, the ones that play have the normal 5 or 6 VOB files, but the ones that stop after a few minutes only show 2 VOB files, which isn't right. These discs are all burned on the same Panasonic DVD-R, and even the ones that only show the 2 VOB files play fine on my other computer!


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, it might be the players after all. I thought I was using the same ones on both computers but I'm not. One is able to open up the menu on the dvd and then play it from there, the others can't open the menu at all. So that might be the difference. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Got it. VLC media player works. Thanks again Chuck!


----------

